# Welding Helmet



## rwm (Dec 8, 2022)

I am wondering if anyone has this Optrel helmet? It is pricey! Can you recommend or steer clear? I am realizing that some of my welds suck because I cannot see the workpiece, not because of technique. And I need a Christmas present...





__





						Optrel Crystal 2.0 Welding Helmet 1006.900
					






					store.cyberweld.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2022)

My perspective might be a bit controversial...
I tried an Optrel Crystal 2.0 back to back with an ESAB Savage A40. The difference in visibility or colour tone was not that apparent to me. The price difference was however.
This is the view of my garden through the ESAB. Guess which one I bought.


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 9, 2022)

I have 4 welding helmets, including a pricey 3M Speedglass 9100x.

Of all of my welding helmets, my favorite is the Miller Classic with a 2.5X cheater because it is *lightweight*.

My second favorite welding helmet is the extremely cheap Lincoln Electric one that they sell at Home Depot…because it is *lightweight*.

I don’t know how your vision is, but cheaters are revolutionary.

Above a certain weight, I won’t even use the welding helmet. The Speedglass 9100x is beyond that weight. The clarity is amazing, but apparently my head isn’t happy with that much weight on it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 9, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> I have 4 welding helmets, including a pricey 3M Speedglass 9100x.
> 
> Of all of my welding helmets, my favorite is the Miller Classic with a 2.5X cheater because it is *lightweight*.
> 
> ...


I have 2x cheaters in my helmet but often I find it better to wear my safety glasses which have a 2x area at the bottom of the lens because the focal distance works better than the in-helmet cheaters.


----------



## GeneT45 (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm very impressed with the Crystal 2.0 - based on about 120 seconds of playing with one.  It's on my 'someday' list.
GsT


----------



## rwm (Dec 9, 2022)

My current helmet is a Miller Performance Series. I have 1.5 cheaters in it. I love the helmet in terms of weight and arc sensing. I have difficulty seeing the work outlines when I am welding. I see the puddle pretty well but I lose track of where I am on the work and stray off the mark. I was hoping a dynamically variable shade would be helpful. The reviews of the Optrel are a mixed bag.

Gene- did you actually weld with one? Do you feel like work piece visibility would improve?


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 9, 2022)

I purchased this optrel about a month ago at work. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I previously was using a Lincoln at work. It stopped working. I use a Miller elite at home. The optrel shade is the clearest view of any helmet Ive EVER used. I found after wearingmy Other helmets in the upright position that after awhile my neck starts hurting. So I went with the cap style helmet. It has grind and weld mode and I either have it on my head or off it doesn’t flip. I love the new helmet!


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 9, 2022)

I bought a Lincoln Viking 3350 about a year and a half ago, it has the large "Clear view" type glass. So far I really like it. It definitely is a lot easier to see through than my older Miller automatic hood. I also bought the cheater lenses for it but prefer to simply wear my readers. I don't weld a lot so weight isn't a big concern of mine, though this hood doesn't seem heavy at all. I think it was about $250.


----------



## rwm (Dec 9, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> I purchased this optrel about a month ago at work. I previously was using a Lincoln at work. It stopped working. I use a Miller elite at home. The optrel shade is the clearest view of any helmet Ive EVER used. I found after wearingmy Other helmets in the upright position that after awhile my neck starts hurting. So I went with the cap style helmet. It has grind and weld mode and I either have it on my head or off it doesn’t flip. I love the new helmet!


It that the Panormax lense in that?


----------



## GeneT45 (Dec 9, 2022)

rwm said:


> My current helmet is a Miller Performance Series. I have 1.5 cheaters in it. I love the helmet in terms of weight and arc sensing. I have difficulty seeing the work outlines when I am welding. I see the puddle pretty well but I lose track of where I am on the work and stray off the mark. I was hoping a dynamically variable shade would be helpful. The reviews of the Optrel are a mixed bag.
> 
> Gene- did you actually weld with one? Do you feel like work piece visibility would improve?


Yes, I got to weld a quick bead.   I should have mentioned that all of my previous experience is with a Speedglas helmet - I have used no others.  I don't have cheaters in the helmet, but always wear 'regular' cheaters underneath.  

Also worth noting (having recognized the picture) that it was a post by Cadillac that got me looking at Optrel to begin with.  Before that I didn't even **know** I needed a new helmet...  ;-)

GsT


----------



## Aukai (Dec 9, 2022)

I have the 3350 the Optrel crystal and an e864, I like the Crystal the best, but you have got to buy the cheaters from them, others do not work.


----------



## frugalguido (Dec 9, 2022)

Optrel's are a first class helmet and the vision is some of the clearest on the market. I still use my old Optrel Satellite, but the Crystal is on my wish list. I really like their headgear functionally.


----------



## G-ManBart (Dec 9, 2022)

I've put a Miller Digital Infinity, Lincoln 3350 and Optrel Crystal 2.0 next to one another and the Optrel has the clearest lens, no doubt about it.  The headgear on the Optrel was recently redesigned and that addresses the majority of complaints (aside from price) I've seen about the Optrel.  The only other real criticism has been that generic cheater inserts won't work.

I have yet to see anybody claim they were unimpressed with the clarity of the Optrel lens, or how the electronics worked on them.

I don't own an Optrel right now, because I have literally half a dozen shields, but I will eventually buy one.  Two of my coworkers bought them after I raved about the clarity, and both guys love them as well.


----------



## rwm (Dec 9, 2022)

This is really helpful commentary, guys. 
So what do yall think about the Panoramaxx?





						Optrel Panoramaxx CLT 2.0 Silver Welding Helmet 1010.201
					






					store.cyberweld.com
				



I am not sure I need the panoramic view in my small shop. I could see it being useful at a jobsite where you are moving around more.


----------



## keeena (Dec 9, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> I purchased this optrel about a month ago at work. [...]


Never seen that style before. Does the hat/fabric style help with light bleed from the rear? It's my only real gripe with my helmet (Lincoln 3550) and probably the same issue with most helmets. Sometimes I end up using my sweatshirt hood over the helmet to avoid glare inside the helmet...its that annoying.


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 9, 2022)

At work I’m always reaching on my back cuddled into a pocket. Having a hood on my head that flips is useless. Yes the material is a close fit same with the chin area. For the dozen or so times that Ive used it their are no complaints. I will buy one for personal use when time comes.


----------



## General Zod (Dec 11, 2022)

I have both the Crystal 2.0 and the Panoramaxx CLT 2.0.  They are my most frequently used helmets.  The others that I have are still great:  HTP Striker CSV, Optrel e684.


----------



## rwm (Dec 11, 2022)

I assume the Crystal is a 2 x 4" lens? That is what my Miller helmet has. Do you feel like that is adequate for bench welding? I think the main advantage of the Panoramaxx is out of position welding?


----------



## General Zod (Dec 11, 2022)

rwm said:


> I assume the Crystal is a 2 x 4" lens? That is what my Miller helmet has. Do you feel like that is adequate for bench welding? I think the main advantage of the Panoramaxx is out of position welding?


 Correct on the Crystal 2.0.    The panoramaxx is simply more convenience:  wider field of vision (which also helps with not needing to flip up for grinding), grind button is up higher, grind-mode light is now reflected into the viewing area to reduce forgetting to change back to welding mode, no more purchasing CR2025 button batteries since it has a rechargeable battery pack that charges from arc light and from a USB wall-wart via USB cable, comes with iso-fit headgear which I like, "tack-welding" delay mode for easier viewing of tacking procedures .  The main disadvantage of the Panoramaxx is that the controls are on the inside and are difficult to change, especially with welding gloves.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Dec 11, 2022)

Iv'e been using a MorSafe that has served me well since 1990. Prior to that I used the flip style. I have tried others but still come back to the MorSafe. I was told Jackson is very good. Anyone us them.?


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 11, 2022)

I have the Optrel 2.0, the Swedish people know their helmets. It's rechargeable, vision is great in its clear mode, very adjustable but its one of the helmets I have that I actually trust the auto setting to do what it's supposed to, those my preference is about 1 notch lower than it does in auto (there is an adjustment for auto to do this) Supper light and head gear is comfortable with the round ratchet adjustment at the back. If you wear glasses, forget about it as it fits like goggles inside to give you a huge field of view.


----------



## rwm (Dec 11, 2022)

General Zod said:


> Correct on the Crystal 2.0.    The panoramaxx is simply more convenience:  wider field of vision (which also helps with not needing to flip up for grinding), grind button is up higher, grind-mode light is now reflected into the viewing area to reduce forgetting to change back to welding mode, no more purchasing CR2025 button batteries since it has a rechargeable battery pack that charges from arc light and from a USB wall-wart via USB cable, comes with iso-fit headgear which I like, "tack-welding" delay mode for easier viewing of tacking procedures .  The main disadvantage of the Panoramaxx is that the controls are on the inside and are difficult to change, especially with welding gloves.


I doubt I would change controls much once it was set up. I just need the grind button. I am a little concerned about the Panoramaxx with cheaters because the lens may be too close?


----------



## cwilliamrose (Dec 11, 2022)

I use a Miller Weld-Mask because I need the smallest setup possible. Big helmets are a no-go. Before that I used a (old) Hobart helmet sourced at Northern Tool. Everything prior was non-auto darkening. I mainly do fairly low amperage TIG steel and aluminum, no MIG, no plasma, no grinding. I did set up some LED lights for the weld table which helped a lot with seeing the puddle with my old eyes.


----------



## General Zod (Dec 11, 2022)

rwm said:


> I doubt I would change controls much once it was set up. I just need the grind button. I am a little concerned about the Panoramaxx with cheaters because the lens may be too close?


Optrel sells you Panoramaxx-specific magnifiers, so they slip right in, just like the more traditional magnifiers install in to other welding helmets.


----------



## GeneT45 (Dec 12, 2022)

I figure Cadillac has  cost me money with the help of the rest of you...

Look what Santa showed up with today!


----------



## frugalguido (Dec 12, 2022)

GeneT45 said:


> I figure Cadillac has  cost me money with the help of the rest of you...
> 
> Look what Santa showed up with today!
> 
> View attachment 429746


Enjoy ! Thank God for Santa.


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 12, 2022)

And tighten the chinstrap on your helmet before boarding the short bus.  Heh heh... helmet.

I'm too normal for the short bus, so I wear a hood now.  I got the opposite problem, my head is full of hard spots, so no sense in wearing a helmet to protect those.  But the flashy blue light is soo pretty!


----------



## General Zod (Dec 13, 2022)

GeneT45 said:


> I figure Cadillac has  cost me money with the help of the rest of you...
> 
> Look what Santa showed up with today!



I think you'll like it.  I'm actually thinking about 3D printing some parts to make my own forced-air filtered setup similar to the "PAPR" system they sell.  I've located some small-sized air filters with carbon-elements that I think I can make work with some small squirrel-cage fans.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 13, 2022)

@General Zod I'm also a wood turner and I know some other turners that have built their own PAPR system to protect themselves from wood dust. Give me a day or two and I'll dig up the details.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 13, 2022)

@General Zod
Not sure if you'll be able to see this but here is a link to a recent post on a DIY PAPR.
In the same thread there are also some references to other gear that works well.





						Pekesafety air filtration equipment?
					

I have been using the trend air pro for many years for my woodturning sanding. I see where Peke Safety makes air filtration fanny pack air flow helmet set up similar to the 3M but they cost upwards of $1,500. The Peke safety is about a $1,000.  Does anyone use this equipment for sanding dust...




					www.aawforum.org


----------



## jwmelvin (Dec 13, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> a DIY PAPR



I’ve done a couple and I can say the muffin fan is no good for this. Use a centrifugal (squirrel-cage) fan. 

I shared mine here: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4290081

I have a nozzle in my welding hood and a leather back hood, and it’s great to have fresh air coming in, especially during summer.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 13, 2022)

jwmelvin said:


> I’ve done a couple and I can say the muffin fan is no good for this. Use a centrifugal (squirrel-cage) fan.
> 
> I shared mine here: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4290081
> 
> I have a nozzle in my welding hood and a leather back hood, and it’s great to have fresh air coming in, especially during summer.


That's very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## General Zod (Dec 13, 2022)

jwmelvin said:


> I’ve done a couple and I can say the muffin fan is no good for this. Use a centrifugal (squirrel-cage) fan.
> 
> I shared mine here: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4290081
> 
> I have a nozzle in my welding hood and a leather back hood, and it’s great to have fresh air coming in, especially during summer.


Looks good. Where did you get the hose?  I've have some that look like vacuum cleaner hose, but it is rather stiff.


----------



## jwmelvin (Dec 13, 2022)

General Zod said:


> Looks good. Where did you get the hose? I've have some that look like vacuum cleaner hose, but it is rather stiff.



I used some anesthesia tubing but since figured out that corr-a-flex is a brand name of medical corrugated tubing. I bought some and it seems good; just requires designing for it.


----------

